# Audigy Ls Ich Höre Hinten Keinen Ton



## sylo (8. November 2003)

Hi hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann. Ich werd noch wahnsinnig
Hab mir die AUDIGY LS von Creative geholt und hab sie auch ordnungsmäßig angeschlossen. Beim Lautsprechertest funktioniert auch alles. also vorne links, vorne mitte, bla bla bla. aber wenn ich musik laufen will dann kommt nur in den Frontboxen musik. genauso bei den Spielen die das unterstützen sollten wie z.b. Max Payne 2. geht aber nicht.
Ich war beim händler und der hat mir geraten das Windows standartmäßig Stereoboxen eingestellt hat und ich das ändern müsste, aber ich hab keinen blassen schimmer wo das sein soll. Hab soweit alles auf die Karte umgestellt. Wäre cool wenn mir einer helfen könnte.


----------



## pflo (9. November 2003)

Hi sylo,
ich habe folgendes gefunden:


> - Vergewissern Sie sich, dass in Creative Surround Mixer eben der Lautsprecherschaltfläche für die aktuell gewählte Quelle kein rotes "X" angezeigt wird.
> - Vergewissern Sie sich, dass in Creative Surround Mixer als Lautsprechermodus 6 Lautsprecher (5.1) oder 4/4.1-Lautsprecher ausgewählt wurde.


[ Quelle: dell.com ]


Ich weiß nicht, ob dir das weiterhilft, ich kenne mich mit Audigy
nicht aus.


----------

